# PC Intel DG31PR no entra al BIOS (Intel Desktop Board DG31PR)



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

Saludos
Tengo una PC con algunos años en funcionamiento, y hoy traté de encenderla y solo presenta el logo de Intel y ni siquiera permite entrar al BIOS. 

Se trata de la motherboard Intel DG31PR. Probé sacando la pila del bios, desconectando todos los periféricos, y hace el mismo fallo.

Cómo podría solucionarlo? muchas gracias.

Imágenes adjuntas
Cambié el power supply por otro y hace el mismo fallo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2018)

Prueba con mouse Ps2


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Prueba con mouse Ps2



Está absolutamente todo desconectado. El MOBO solo tiene conectada la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2018)

lsedr dijo:


> hoy traté de encenderla y solo presenta el logo de Intel y ni siquiera permite entrar al BIOS.


 
¿ Y cómo sin teclado ?, prueba con un Ps2 ya que a veces ignoran los teclados USB según configuración de la Bios  que se pudo haber des-configurado por baja batería.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y cómo sin teclado ?, prueba con un Ps2 ya que a veces ignoran los teclados USB según configuración de la Bios  que se pudo haber des-configurado por baja batería.


No tengo teclado ps2... Y el problema es que solo presenta logo de intel y no presenta las opciones para poder entrar al BIOS, eso lo tiene bloqueado. No entra al bios de ninguna forma


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2018)

¿Que haces para pedirle que entre al BIOS? Haz un CLRCMOS desde la placa, busca el jumper que lo permite.
¿Como solicitas acceso a BIOS?, tienes que hacerlo desde el teclado.
DG31PR

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

Con el teclado USB... Pero lo que les digo es que cuando la pc estaba funcionando bien, debajo del logo cuadrado de Intel aparecía en letras la indicación de que puedo entrar al bios pero ya ese texto no se muestra en pantalla y por más que presione f2 o delete, no entra al bios...

Como hago el CLRCMOS ? ya le he quitado la pila por muchas horas y no se ha resuelto el problema.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2018)

Vé a la página 12, localiza el bloque de jumpers marcados como *X*
Y mira si hay un par que ponga CLRCMOS, los jumpeas, le das a power, el equipo no encenderá, quitas el jumper, le das a power, el equipo enciende, lee la EEPROM, recarga el CMOS y todo solucionado, peeeeero ...
La pila redondita CR2032 debe tener al menos 2'5 Volt. O se irá todo al garete otra vez.

Salút.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> Vé a la página 12, localiza el bloque de jumpers marcados como *X*
> Y mira si hay un par que ponga CLRCMOS, los jumpeas, le das a power, el equipo no encenderá, quitas el jumper, le das a power, el equipo enciende, lee la EEPROM, recarga el CMOS y todo solucionado, peeeeero ...
> La pila redondita CR2032 debe tener al menos 2'5 Volt. O se irá todo al garete otra vez.
> 
> Salút.


Con la pila puesta o quitada ?
Probé con la pila puesta.... Según las indicaciones que estan impresas en el propio motherboard, dice que si le quito el jumper es igual a RECOVERY, pero no dice por ningun lado CLRCMOS
Bajé el ultimo archivo del bios y lo cargué a la memoria USB, ésta en formato FAT32, pero tampoco lee la memoria y hace el mismo fallo. Se queda paralizada en la pantalla del logo de intel.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2018)

La pila no interviene para las operativas con jumpers.
Tendrás que leer el manual y ver que opciones o recursos te ofrece para ese problema.
A veces se paran porque se quedan buscando algo que tienen programado en el arranque y que no encuentran.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

Desde aquí Descargas para Desktop Board Intel® DG31PR descargué el archivo del Bios...

Encontré el clear CMOS, le di al 2-3 durante varios segundos con un alabre de cobre, con la pila puesta y el pc apagado... Volví a encenderla pero el fallo sigue igual.


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2018)

Clear, Real Time Clock.
En teoría debería de resetear las dos cosas, están ligados, pero ... 

Salút.


----------



## lsedr (Nov 17, 2018)

Bueno me rindo... lanzaré esto a la basura y compraré otra pc nueva


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 18, 2018)

la reinstalacion del archivo de BIOS se hace atraves de unidad floppy, memoria usb con formato fat32, o cd rom, yo te recomendaria soldarle 3 cablesitos uno a cada pad del CLR-RTC, conectar un switch de 1 polo 2 tiros, con su conexion central al pad central y los otros igual respectivamente, leer el manual de como debe hacerse el clear y el reinstall del Bios, al parecer debe permanecer entre 15 y 30 min en modo clear bios, cmos,aunque segun intel debe durar 1 hora


----------



## capitanp (Nov 18, 2018)

Conseguite una plaquita POST PCI 




POST pci


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yo tengo ese mother y como dato, muy de vez en cuando al iniciar quedaba bloqueada (no recuerdo si llegaba a mostrar esa imagen de intel).

A partir de ahí, la única forma de que inicie bien, era apagando varias veces y reintentando.


----------



## marmol (Nov 28, 2018)

*lsedr, *ese problema suele estar relacionado con la RAM. Asegurate de que los módulos de que dispone la placa estén bien o prueba con un(os) que sepas seguro que lo están. Si están Ok y te sigue haciendo eso es casi seguro que tienes algún condensador electrolítico fallando del circuito de alimentación de la memoria. Ya me he encontrado con casos así y siempre ha sido algún condensador.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 29, 2018)

Hola, siendo un comentario de días, pero coincido con el compañero marmol.
Cuándo el sistema se congela o se reinicia, puede ser una clara falla de hardware, y está relacionado a un fallo en las fuentes DC/DC que hay desparramadas por toda la mother. Reemplazando un puñado de condensadores electrolíticos he levantado varias mother que iban a desecharse.
También limpiar los contactos de la RAM, suelen aparecer síntomas insólitos.


----------



## kadirkma (Jul 1, 2020)

Intenta con la reinstalacion del  BIOS , yo re-programe el BIOS de una placa Intel DG31PR a un amigo el cual la tiene usando con Windows 10 64bits con la versión 0071 que fue el ultimo soporte de esta bios, yo lo que te puedo brindar es el archivo .bin pero necesitarías desmontar la BIOS de la placa y re-programarlo en un programador externo como por ejemplo el EZP2019 o cualquier programador de tipo 25\26 SPI FLASH , de todas maneras te mando la versión 0071 en formato .bin, siempre has una salva del original, y esta placa trabaja muy bien con el procesador *Intel Xeon E5450*,  espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## kadirkma (Jul 4, 2020)

Busquen con este criterio de búsqueda en Google o en cualquier tienda virtual:

Intel Xeon E5450 LGA 775 ó Intel Xeon X5450 LGA 775,

lo que este último consume más energía que el E5450


----------



## kadirkma (Jul 14, 2020)

Este es la misma versión de BIOS pero en formato ejecutable sin necesidad de desmontar la BIOS siempre y cuando la placa funcione perfectamente y cargue sistema operativo, el procedimiento es sencillo después de descargado y descomprimido se le da clic derecho sobre el ejecutable y se selecciona Ejecutar como administrador seguidamente la interfaz lo va guiando en el transcurso de la instalación.


----------



## edu0025 (Ago 26, 2020)

Hola* kadirkma* tengo esa misma placa con bios 0071 y micro Corel 2 Quad de 2.66 y funciona con Win 10 pero quise pasar de de una tarjeta gt210 a una gt1030 y no funcionó en Win 10, alguna ayuda ?


----------



## capitanp (Ago 26, 2020)

demasiada grafica para esa mother
igual intenta arranca en modo seguro si los drivers


----------



## newDjFede (May 19, 2022)

Si NO actualizas la BIOS que viene original de fabrica, no podes correr Win10, dejo un link con todo lo necesario y el último bios 0071 del año 2010 (Chequeado que funciona)

Sí PRG3110H.86A.0071.EB.EXE que es el instalador automático no funciona (que es lo mas probable, que no funcione), debes usar el Asistente integrador de Intel y cargar el archivo .bio (PRG3110H.86A.0071.EB.bio)









						16.56 MB file on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				



No explico mas xq no me quedan caracteres... mother intel DG31PR incluye DOS tambien


----------

